

78% Book Travel in Advance: Debunking the Last Minute Booking Obsession - dlitwak
http://www.mozio.com/blog/debunking-last-minute-booking

======
tloureiro
Interesting indeed - I recently read the Economic Naturalist which briefly
explained the reasons behind the price for last minute tickets (for the
curious ones, <http://goo.gl/oE1UK>) I live in Europe and can definitely say
that people do tend to buy their plane tickets a VERY long time in advance (a
plane ticket from London to Athens can easily cost 10 EUR if bought well in
advance).

Bus/train tickets tend to be pretty much the same anyway, whether u buy them
in advance or a day before...

------
atldev
An important devil's advocate point: what about business travel? If business
travel isn't included, there's a pretty big chunk of travel spend missing in
this data. And it would certainly skew the advance booking metric.

However, I could see mozio fitting well in a corporate booking tool.

------
joetheone
Interesting. I feel like the difference is that trips which require air
transportation are planned in advance, so people start thinking about them
long before they plan a trip down the street via lyft, sidecar, uber, or the
like.

------
okr
Always felt, that i am not the only one, who tries to avoid the last minute
booking. But i do not know why. I thought first its money related, but for me
it is not. And the more i think about, the more irrational it becomes. :-)

